# Top knot



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Umm how long should a top knot be? Bailey's top knot seems to be getting heavy. I use a clip on her on a dailey basis but lately it's only been working for a little while before she looks crazy.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

It doesn't look like you're using a rubber band. It will stay if you use a rubber band made for top knots (so they won't break the hair). And if you wrap it in mesh paper it will hold it even better.

Here's a thread that might help:
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/51-maltese-grooming/54041-every-day-top-knot-pictorial.html


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

I dont really like to keep her with a rubberband on all the time thats why I use clips . If her hair is in a rubberband it holds up good for the most part here is a pic.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I keep lightweight bands in my dogs hair 24/7, changing them every day or every other day. It looks the hair is too heavy for the tiny clip! Bailey is a cutie


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

This is why I tip Cosy's topknot to the side. It does get heavy, no matter what I do. I usually use the band bows rather than clips.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Or you can cheat and trim some length off of it to a length you prefer.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

jmm said:


> Or you can cheat and trim some length off of it to a length you prefer.


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Good Ideal


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

i use the little claw clips, they work really well and stay on all day.:wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

*Hair around Eyes???*

SORRY I CAN'T HELP, I'M NEW TO TOP KNOTS BUT.....BAILEY LOOKS LIKE MY SAMMIE A LOT..HE IS A CUTIE.

This sounds like a good thread to ask this ? If not, just ignore me. I want to grow Sammie's hair so he has a top knot and no little hairs in center between the eyes. 
I want him to look like (i THINK IT IS PEARLAN IN PICTURE IN PREV POST)......I don't know if I should let *ALL the hair grow around the entire eyes out*? (he has little hairs growing that stick in eyes now until it grows out between the eyes). I don't know if I'm supposed to clip those hairs between eyes or not. The pics I see of Malt's a lot look like they have let ALL the hair around the eyes fully grown out then pulled top part up in knot and center bottom of eyes grow and then it is trimmed around bottom of face/head.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Sammie said:


> SORRY I CAN'T HELP, I'M NEW TO TOP KNOTS BUT.....BAILEY LOOKS LIKE MY SAMMIE A LOT..HE IS A CUTIE.
> 
> This sounds like a good thread to ask this ? If not, just ignore me. I want to grow Sammie's hair so he has a top knot and no little hairs in center between the eyes.
> I want him to look like (i THINK IT IS PEARLAN IN PICTURE IN PREV POST)......I don't know if I should let *ALL the hair grow around the entire eyes out*? (he has little hairs growing that stick in eyes now until it grows out between the eyes). I don't know if I'm supposed to clip those hairs between eyes or not. The pics I see of Malt's a lot look like they have let ALL the hair around the eyes fully grown out then pulled top part up in knot and center bottom of eyes grow and then it is trimmed around bottom of face/head.



Hi, that is Pearlan in my siggy pic. i dont cut her face hair at all, she does have some tiny hairs around the eyes that are too short to make it to the top knot, they just kind of go with the direction of the hair and are hard to see. but i dont cut any hair, and with your baby it will get to a point where the same thing should happen.
i also dont cut any length off her top knot. what i do is comb it together towards the top, then i twist it all, i fold the twist over and apply the little claw clip. she ends up with a tiny "bun" held on by the claw clip. i do this everyday and it stays on all day. bands would break her hair, and barrettes even more so, so we are happy with the clips for daily use and do bows for special occasions. hope this helps!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

mfa said:


> Hi, that is Pearlan in my siggy pic. i dont cut her face hair at all, she does have some tiny hairs around the eyes that are too short to make it to the top knot, they just kind of go with the direction of the hair and are hard to see. but i dont cut any hair, and with your baby it will get to a point where the same thing should happen.
> i also dont cut any length off her top knot. what i do is comb it together towards the top, then i twist it all, i fold the twist over and apply the little claw clip. she ends up with a tiny "bun" held on by the claw clip. i do this everyday and it stays on all day. bands would break her hair, and barrettes even more so, so we are happy with the clips for daily use and do bows for special occasions. hope this helps!



THANKS SO MUCH! Pearlan is beautiful. That is what I thought :aktion033: from the forum pics. NO hair on face is cut. Well poor Sammie has got a lot of prickly :w00t: hairs to go through that are sticking him in the eyes---but his mommy works everyday to keep them clean (get crusty from eyes) and away from eyes till they are grown out. I am going to learn to groom his hair and I knew the face is part I can't do, so this is wonderful. I think take about 6 months?


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

mfa said:


> i use the little claw clips, they work really well and stay on all day.:wub:


I use the claw clips also but i guess i am not using them right. Do you have a close up picture of your baby with a claw clip in her hair. How big.are the claw clips?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

bailey02 said:


> I dont really like to keep her with a rubberband on all the time thats why I use clips . If her hair is in a rubberband it holds up good for the most part here is a pic.


Why don't you like the band? If it works and keeps the hair out of her face, it seems like it's the solution. .. No?


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

k/c mom said:


> Why don't you like the band? If it works and keeps the hair out of her face, it seems like it's the solution. .. No?


Yup your right but as soon as I manage to get a band in her hair she goes crazy. She starts rubbing her head all over the floor which of course means messy hair again. She is not one to just sit still and let me fix her hair. So thats when the clips come into effect she does not mess with her clips to much.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

bailey02 said:


> Yup your right but as soon as I manage to get a band in her hair she goes crazy. She starts rubbing her head all over the floor which of course means messy hair again. She is not one to just sit still and let me fix her hair. So thats when the clips come into effect she does not mess with her clips to much.


I'm guessing that you put the band in too tight. If you make the topknot loose enough and use a lightweight grooming band, she will barely feel it.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> I'm guessing that you put the band in too tight. If you make the topknot loose enough and use a lightweight grooming band, she will barely feel it.


Hi,
I need to find out where to buy all the bands and stuff needed for a knot.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Sammie said:


> THANKS SO MUCH! Pearlan is beautiful. That is what I thought :aktion033: from the forum pics. NO hair on face is cut. Well poor Sammie has got a lot of prickly :w00t: hairs to go through that are sticking him in the eyes---but his mommy works everyday to keep them clean (get crusty from eyes) and away from eyes till they are grown out. I am going to learn to groom his hair and I knew the face is part I can't do, so this is wonderful. I think take about 6 months?





bailey02 said:


> I use the claw clips also but i guess i am not using them right. Do you have a close up picture of your baby with a claw clip in her hair. How big.are the claw clips?


 
Hi, sorry i didnt answers sooner, i've been away. thank you Kandis! it will take a little while for the hair to grow, but i would think within 6 months. in the meantime, just comb those little hairs with the rest! i like using a small metal comb.
Becky, the clips are very light weight and small, made by Goody, they measure 1/2 inch. i'll get pics over the weekend!


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

mfa said:


> Hi, sorry i didnt answers sooner, i've been away. thank you Kandis! it will take a little while for the hair to grow, but i would think within 6 months. in the meantime, just comb those little hairs with the rest! i like using a small metal comb.
> Becky, the clips are very light weight and small, made by Goody, they measure 1/2 inch. i'll get pics over the weekend!


Thanks cant wait to see pic


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

bailey02 said:


> Thanks cant wait to see pic



Hi Becky, i finally got some close up pics, it's not easy, she moves a lot!! i take the top knot and comb it together, then i twist it, but not tight, then i fold the twist over at the base, and i secure it with the little claw clip. the clips that i use are made by Goody, measure 1/2", and come in cute colors. let me know how it works for you!:thumbsup:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

*Hair Scrunches*

Lilly was given some hair scrunches, I use them when I'm drying Lilly after a bath. They stay in pretty good and they are easy on the hair.

Lilly is still wearing her dinner but I wanted to give something to show the size.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

The pics are great thanks I just bought some clips by Goodye so I will attempt the twist!! The scrunchies look like a good ideal also they look easy on the hair..


----------

